# SS 05.03.16 - Mozart #28



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart (1756 - 1791)*

Symphony No. 28 in C major, K. 200/189k 

1. Allegro spiritoso
2. Andante
3. Menuet & Trio
4. Presto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Happy Friday! Another weekend and another symphony is upon us 

I love Mozart's symphonies so I can't wait to dig in this weekend. I'll be listening to:

View attachment 82129


Karl Bohm/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

*George Szell*








*Mozart:Symphony No. 28 in C major, K200
*
Symphony No. 33 in B flat major, K319
Symphony No. 35 in D major, K385 'Haffner'
Serenade No. 13 in G major, K525 'Eine kleine Nachtmusik'
Le nozze di Figaro, K492: Overture

The Cleveland Orchestra, *George Szell*


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Hooray for Mozart and Saturday Symphony! I'll be listening to Colin Davis/English Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## Jeff W (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll take my main man Trevor Pinnock with the English Concert. And if I have time...









Charles Mackerras with the Prague Chamber Orchestra.

Can never get enough Mozart!


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Mackerras/Prague as usual:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 82130
> 
> 
> I'll take my main man Trevor Pinnock with the English Concert. And if I have time...
> ...


 It will be Pinnock, but I think that I might have an Abbado lurking about somewhere...
I'm not recalling this Symphony at the moment...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I will try *Karl Ristenpart* and the *Saar Chamber Orchestra*, which I found online. From the 1950s.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Jeff W said:


> View attachment 82130
> 
> 
> I'll take my main man Trevor Pinnock with the English Concert. And if I have time...
> ...


exactly the same here!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Finding from library :









Harnoncourt & Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra


----------



## Jeffrey Smith (Jan 2, 2016)

I got mine in early: yesterday before work.









This box btw was a bargain off Amazon Italy, apparently produced for the Italian market, which means the very extensive liner notes are in Italian, and only Italian.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will enjoy this version


----------



## PeterF (Apr 17, 2014)

I have this 2 copies of this symphony. One by Marriner / ASMF, and the other by Bruno Walter and the Columbia Symphony Orchestra.
I will be playing the Bruno Walter version today.


----------



## Classical Music Fan (Nov 21, 2015)

I listened to Hogwood conducting the Academy of Ancient Music on youtube.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

This:


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Later today I'll queue up Pinnock/The English Concert and then Szell/Cleveland on Spotify. Sorry, I'm a bit late to the party!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Listened to Mackerras with the Prague Chamber Orchestra.

This symphony was written when Mozart was about 18. It's very "Mozartian" and of course formally perfect, but probably not one of his more memorable efforts. Total time is 21-22 minutes. My quick comments:

1st movement, Allegro spiritoso. Pretty much a "standard" sonata form opening movement. This is mostly gestural music, none of Mozart's opera-style themes. Nice listening, but there are too many repeats for my taste.

2nd movement, Andante. Here's an attractive tune, accompaniment, and arrangement. Very much in the style of a "serenade" of its time -- light, tuneful, and perhaps a bit melancholy. Doesn't overstay its welcome.

3rd movement, Menuetto-Trio. Not a bow-and-scrape minuet, but a bit sterner, like many of Haydn's. Otherwise, pretty standard stuff.

4th movement, Presto. Mozart steps on the gas to close things out. Very much a perpetuum mobile -- there's hardly a measure without those fiddles madly sawing away. Fun and over quickly.

Three comments: First, although my "review" might seem tepid, this symphony is definitely superior to most being written at that time in terms of originality, quality, and general musical interest. Second, Mozart's technical ability is so assured that he can easily sprinkle his music with sforzandos for emphasis, unusual and impressive transitions and modulations, and so forth -- and make it all sound totally effortless. Third, by whatever magic, Mozart manages to make his symphony sound "bigger" than the efforts of his contemporaries. This symphony must have seemed quite exciting in its day!


----------



## kanishknishar (Aug 10, 2015)

*HIPster Hour - Bruggen*









Franz Bruggen conducting his Orchestra of the 18th Century


----------

